# (h) 2250 Point Ork Army (w) cash or paypal



## surfboard66 (Jun 1, 2012)

This was my first 40k and looks like right now my interest has faded. I have put my heart and soul into this army. Im not promising amazing paint jobs with this army unlike my Grey Knight Army which is for sale.. This army was originally built to be a green tide but i added pieces as time passed. $500 for the entire army but $550 for the case, codex, dice, and display board included. I really hope as your viewing this it snags your interest. 

Pieces in the army by estimate: 1 Ghazzy, 1 Warboss, 70 Boyz, 1 B-Wagon, about 12 lootas, Snikrot, 11 kommandos, 20 grotz, 10 nobz, 3 Killa Kans, 1 Painboy, 3 deffkoptas. 

I have made a video displaying all the models in the army here: 




THE MODELS ALL GLOSS VARNISH WITH DULLCOAT.

Any further questions just PM me, email me at [email protected], text me at 908 425 8645 or even call me. Thanks for looking!

PUT FORTH ANY OFFERS I MAY ACCEPT!


----------

